# How to delete an account



## frusion (Aug 1, 2010)

I looked around the site for a little while looking for a 'delete account' option but havent found anything even relating to it yet. I messaged an administrator about it and havnt gotten a reply. Does anyone know how to delete an account on here?


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

Why do you need to delete it? Why not just stop logging in?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

if you ask an admin they will delete it for you.


----------



## frusion (Aug 1, 2010)

junkinmahcranium said:


> Why do you need to delete it? Why not just stop logging in?


 lol, well me deleting my account off the face of the earth was to me signifying really moving on and not having anything to do with this site or researching dp anymore, More of just a statement to myself i guess. But your right, not going on anymore is the real statement.


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

It would be great if DP/DR would gone only by deleting our account. I should try it too








But don't get me wrong. I agree with most of the things that you have written in previous thread.


----------



## frusion (Aug 1, 2010)

el_kapitano said:


> It would be great if DP/DR would gone only by deleting our account. I should try it too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol, do some research on what depersonalization is and why its prolonged in people, then youll understand why this site is so destructive.


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

frusion said:


> lol, do some research on what depersonalization is and why its prolonged in people, then youll understand why this site is so destructive.


I know it is destructive if you ready whiny threads, but to delete an account is actualy not cure you. I am here, but I don't read all those awful stories anymore, only recovery stories and it also help me to understand more DP/DR and how to get rid of it.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

I hope they havnt assumed no one will ever want to go...

Ive found lots of really useful info on here about recovery stories and supplements and therapys but i sometimes wonder that if i never found it and i never realised what i have.. would i stil have it or would i just say 'cor i feel a bit rough today again..'

Good luck anyway


----------

